# Tyres



## Shay (Sep 16, 2011)

Shay: I have a Hymer 510 Starline (2001) and I need to change the tyres . Any advice 
on make & model. Thinking of putting alloys on also.Tyre size is 225/70 15 " rim s. 
Have air rides fitted.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Shay - welcome to your first post!

I can't offer any specific advice, other than to remind you that any change in wheel size / tyre profile might affect your speedo reading.

Gerald


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Depends on how you use the MH.

Do you like to use all year round and stay on muddy CL's etc or do you use only in summer/good weather and use hardstanding.

If you use all year round then i would recommend winter tyres, absolutley brilliant for rain/snow ice and getting off muddy sites.

Good brands of winters include continental vanco winter 2(very expensive but wonderful, had them on our MH we have just sold), Toyo H09, Bridgestone Blizzak w800.

Dont know much about summer tyres except ours(vanco summers) were useless on anything less than dry tarmac.

You will get very good info off some members on here, especially Teemyob.

Paul.


----------

